# First 35



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Any one have any real world experience with a Beneteau First 35 (mid 80's vintage)?

I'm looking seriously at one and curious if there's anything to look out for, or just general input.


----------



## Letrappes (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know anything about the First 35 but if it's built like my First 42 you'll love it. Everything is pretty heavy duty and it sails great. I blow away a lot of newer boats with better ratings.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think Beneteau made a 'First 35' in the '80s.. There was a First 345, and later a First 35S5, quite different boats, but I can't find a 'First 35' per se.

I suspect you're thinking of the 345?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope, it is a 1984 First 35. I'm not sure how many we're imported....?

They are very different from the 35s5. Similar to the First 305, but bigger.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Faster said:


> I don't think Beneteau made a 'First 35' in the '80s.. There was a First 345, and later a First 35S5, quite different boats, but I can't find a 'First 35' per se.
> 
> I suspect you're thinking of the 345?


Ah... Well... Actually, Beneteau began building First 35's in 1980. See 1980 Beneteau First 35 Boats For Sale


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

T34C said:


> Nope, it is a 1984 First 35. I'm not sure how many we're imported....?
> 
> They are very different from the 35s5. Similar to the First 305, but bigger.


ah... found one (or two) mostly in Europe if on YW... looks a lot like the 345, slatted cockpit seating, same era, must be very similar in all aspects.

Have had two friends with same vintage First 375.. both loved the boat.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

FIRST 35 (BENETEAU) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

We looked at one in Seward that we loved. Almost bought it but sold before we made it happen. The aft cabin was tight but my wife and I (both 6' +) could squeeze in there. The cockpit layout was perfect. Never did get to sail it though.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

This model reminds me of my former First 30E. She was a lovely daysailer, but only had one cruise, then never again. Beneteau squeezed in bunks for seven, but not one large enough for someone 5'10" let alone for a couple. with five extra feet, maybe one bunk gets big enough, but when my wife and I looked at a First 345, we immediately tried the bunks, found them all unsatisfactory and got off.

If you check one out, be sure to get in bed with your SO.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I have found one and was able to climb into the V berth. It was plenty long enough for me (6' nothin), but didn't leave enough leg room for a second person. The 2 aft cabins seem quite a bit bigger but can't get a good feel for how large they are as the headliners are coming down (as these boats are prone to).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

T34C said:


> I have found one and was able to climb into the V berth. It was plenty long enough for me (6' nothin), but didn't leave enough leg room for a second person. The 2 aft cabins seem quite a bit bigger but can't get a good feel for how large they are as the headliners are coming down (as these boats are prone to).


Those fabric headliners are a problem in a range of the Euro boats of that era, seems like...

We looked at a 30E as well, had the exact same impression as SF.. a 36 foot interior crammed into 30 feet. I'd have hoped by the time you got to 34/35 feet it would work again..


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

T34C said:


> I have found one and was able to climb into the V berth. It was plenty long enough for me (6' nothin), but didn't leave enough leg room for a second person. The 2 aft cabins seem quite a bit bigger but can't get a good feel for how large they are as the headliners are coming down (as these boats are prone to).


It is not surprising that after 30+ years the foam backing on the hull liner material has begun to fail. It is a common problem with boats of that era. Although it is a pain in the neck, it is not difficult to strip out the old lining and install, or have installed, one of the new non-woven hull lining materials. The most demanding aspect of the job is removing the old adhesive and scrubbing the glass clean to accept the new cement and fabric. The good news is that the newer materials are much improved and are easy to install and shape and will last quite a good while longer than the original. The material is also relatively inexpensive. Material and professional installation on a typical Beneteau quarter cabin with the work done in Florida is usually in the range of $500 or so with quite pleasing results. (This assumes an owner does his own clean-up and prep). I can't imagine it would be much more costly up north.

FWIW...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Yea, I would not worry about the headliner, you have Gedaggett near by! He did a bang up job on SailChick's boat. I looked at a First 345 and really liked it. It was a tiller, and in good shape till I looked at the keel bolts. OUCH they were rusted really bad, and the thought of trying to get new bolts into a cast iron keel did not appeal, so I went no further. So check that. I liked it a lot, but it was the first Beneateau I saw, and was impressed.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You'll go fast, T. No doubt.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> You'll go fast, T. No doubt.


Going from the old T34 it should be big step up in HP.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you know what this boat rates?

I came very, very close to buying a First 375:










Honestly, the biggest thing that turned me off was that stupid headliner. It's just such a silly thing to have to work so hard on.

I hope it works out for you. Cool boats.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. The only saving grace is that I raced on sailchick's boat all summer and saw that it can be fixed (and look good).

The First 35 has a phrf of 120


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

T34C said:


> Going from the old T34 it should be big step up in HP.


Yes, in speed perhaps, but that tartan style....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

miatapaul said:


> Yes, in speed perhaps, but that tartan style....


I know, but that Tartan maintenance was killing me.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

T34C said:


> I know, but that Tartan maintenance was killing me.


True, but you don't get to take the prettiest girl to the prom without a bit of extra work!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> Do you know what this boat rates?
> 
> I came very, very close to buying a First 375:
> 
> ...


A B375 should rate somewhere around 110-115 depending on region. I agree they are sweet boats... Great lines, good cockpit and nice layout. A friend has an absolute cherry example...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Faster said:


> A B375 should rate somewhere around 110-115 depending on region. I agree they are sweet boats... Great lines, good cockpit and nice layout. A friend has an absolute cherry example...


That's what I love about my H40. 102 baby!

Now if I could just sail her to the rating.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> That's what I love about my H40. 102 baby!
> 
> Now if I could just sail her to the rating.


... if you were racing her, I suspect you'd LOVE 115 or 120!!


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

T34C - Three seasons ago, we traded our beautiful old Tartan 34C for a Beneteau First Series. While I confess to missing the Tartan's beautiful lines, I don't miss racing her or sailing her in the light air that dominates my sailing venue. To boot, we cut 3.5 hours off of our trip to our favorite destination port. The Beneteau sure isn't pretty but she didn't come with an endless list of projects that come with a 40 year old boat either.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, I looked at a First 35 in 2009 up in Milwaukee. Seller listed with a broker and bumped price $10,000 after I made app't to drive 400 miles to see it. I cancelled. Nice boats but a bit porky for racing. Stuck to water in GL light air so that the 120 is a tough PHRF number. When the winds up they are fine. We had one in our area sailed by a good crew and well equipped. It never could sail to its rating. I was more interested in its cruise capabilities which look to be pretty good.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The liner part is pretty easy to do. I did it on my 85 Jeanneau. Took some time, but overall, pretty easy, did a few improvements too. 

I would also bet, a B375 would out sail smackys boat in most conditions to, dispite the small rating difference. Assuming equal crew ability etc.

Marty


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

I found this thread while searching for information on headliners. Pretty sure I bought the boat being discussed here. Don't know how I missed the thread as I was browsing pretty heavily during the development of the thread. Anyway T34C, we may have been competing with each other on this purchase...maybe not. Maybe we will cross paths if you are sailing Lake Michigan....I provide the beverages.

I pulled the headliner in the rear berths last weekend. What a dusty mess. The foam turned to dust. Got most of it out without tearing the fabric. The plan is to use the old headliner as patterns for the new. There is good information in this thread for the project.


----------



## CaptnBry (Aug 9, 2014)

Considering a Beneteau 35 from 1981: 
1) Are all the keels iron?
2) What is the Headroom, Berth lengths?
3) Tendency to pound to weather
4) Other known Issues?

I understand the headliners fail hull coverings do too, thanks


----------

